# Spot Lights?



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I am seriously looking into buying a spot light and have pretty much narrowed it down to the *Lightforce - 170 Nighthunter Hunter Pack. *Does anyone have any experience with this set up? is it worth the money? is there a better product out there for the same money? well you all get the idea, i need help.


----------



## skinnerworldchamp08 (Feb 26, 2010)

The Lightforce 170 are great light I own one if you dont need a battery pack for walking to stands and you can hunt from a truck then I would check out Magnalight.com they have great lights too. Either way you cant go wrong.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

skinnerworldchamp08 said:


> The Lightforce 170 are great light I own one if you dont need a battery pack for walking to stands and you can hunt from a truck then I would check out Magnalight.com they have great lights too. Either way you cant go wrong.


skinnerworldchamp08,
Do you know if Magnalight offers scope mounted lights? I have looked on their website and was unable to find any mention of it.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Shop Brinkmann


----------



## Whiteknuckle (Feb 24, 2010)

I recommend the Lightforce if you want a rifle mount and a dimmer..


----------



## Nighthunter (Feb 25, 2010)

I know you're looking for a specific light, but here's one that I made from a $15 handheld. I can give specifics for anyone interested, but it was very easy to do. I added a rocker switch on the side, which is easily accessed by my left thumb while holding the gun in shooting position. I keep the battery in my back pack and the power cord can be stored in the back of the light when not in use.


----------

